# Employee Chef Agreements



## thecaterx (Jun 14, 2013)

This is my first time entering into an actual contract with my employer.  It's 12 pages of some rather intimidating crap.  We've already discussed that I won't sign a non compete as the next step in my personal goals is to start my own enterprise.  Is there anything else I should be wary of?  Do I really have to have a lawyer look this over? (Seriously, who makes enough money to do that?!) 

Thanks in advance

Xtine


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

If you don't understand it or what it binds you to, you better spend the $200 to have a lawyer look it over. Especially if its a 12-page contract.

On the non-compete, many operators may not hire you without a non-compete, but that's no reason to sacrifice the job over it. Their main worry is that you go next door and take their recipes (or the recipes you created for them while they paid you) with you. Whether you are working for someone else or yourself, I think its perfectly reasonable for an owner to want to protect themselves from having to compete against you directly. That means, it's reasonable for them to say you can't work as a restaurant chef in a 5-mile vicinity, or for the same style of restaurant in the same part of town, or that you can't recruit from their restaurant or use their recipes at a restaurant that might be geographically close enough to be a competitor of theirs. I don't think it's okay (and in some states its not even legal) for them to have you sign an agreement saying you won't work as a chef at all.

You may also check with a knowledgeable attorney to see if non-competes are even enforceable in your area. Just because something is in an agreement doesn't make it legally binding. It has to jive with the state's own laws too.


----------



## thecaterx (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks, Brandon!  I will suggest a revision on a couple of areas such as the non compete which is written in very vague terms.  And I made a deal with a lawyer friend, advice in exchange for dinner! (I love what I do <3)


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

A word to all you younger guys from an old chef.

      Have an attorney look at it, as they had an attorney draw it up. DONT TRUST ANY RESTAURANT OWNER OR CORPORATE.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Never sign a contract you don't understand. That's universal in life.

Make sure you are getting advice from a lawyer specializes in contract/labor law.

 IME No-compete covenants usually cover a 20 mile radius and have little to do with the type of food. In many cases the Chef's reputation is far more important than the genre.

As an employee the only reason you should be getting into these sort of agreements (IMO) is if you are taking on a large corporate position or working for a celeb with non-disclsures. Beyond that just getting presented with a 12 page contract that you don't agree with is a big clue about the personality you will be dealing with if you take the position.

Dave


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

chefedb said:


> DONT TRUST ANY RESTAURANT OWNER OR CORPORATE.


Best advice you cant take from this. I know, I got SHAFTED over a simple 2 page contract several years ago. Pay a couple of hundred dollars to CYA, it'll be worth it in the long run.


----------

